# Jet JTAS 10-1....What's it worth?



## Chuckmanj (Feb 4, 2013)

I have the opportunity to buy a '00 model Jet cabinet saw but I'm just not sure if it is worth the $750 that the owner wants for it. The saw is in good shape with a 50" rip capacity, exacta fence and right-hand tilt. I don't think they ever had a dust collector hooked up to it based on the amount of sawdust inside. One issue that still perplexes me is that it's a right-hand tilt!
I would prefer a left-hand tilt because of the obvious safety concerns with blade tilting towards the fence (or having to move the fence to the other side of the blade) and that's what I have used in the past on the rare occasion that a bevel cut is required.

Should I keep looking or is that a decent price for an 11 year old Jet?
Thanks in advance for any information and time spent thinking about it.

Charles


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$750 isn't outrageous for that saw IMO, but it's a fair amount of money to spend on something that's not quite what you wanted.


----------

